
How we prepared our systems for our £20 million crowdfunding round - boristhespider
https://monzo.com/blog/2019/01/16/crowdfunding-technology-systems/
======
_dancannon
Thanks so much for posting this! This was one of the most technically
interesting projects I have worked on and was a great opportunity to learn a
huge amount about scaling systems.

In order to make running the crowdfunding easier for ourselves we added new
tools for load shedding, optimised our apps to reduce the number of API calls
and prepared crowdfunding specific runbooks. These steps made a huge
difference on the day. Hopefully you all manage to learn something from our
experience.

For context Monzo is a bank in the UK and last month we crowdfunded £20
million from 36,000 users through our own platform. We run the bank on our own
software stack using Kubernetes & AWS, which we used for crowdfunding too.

If you have any questions please do let me know and I will do my best to
answer them!

